# UK - USA Accountant



## bwestella (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondering where I can find some information to see if accountants are in demand?

I am looking to relocate to NJ, with my wife.

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As with so many things, "it depends." There are plenty of US qualified accountants available in the local market. And within the US, it's normally the US qualification that they're looking for: CPA, possibly CMA, US degree (BS in Accounting, MBA, etc.).

You'll need to "translate" your UK qualification into US terms - or concentrate on multinational companies that might have need of someone with specifically British qualifications, particularly if you've got some experience in taxation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bwestella (Feb 6, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> As with so many things, "it depends." There are plenty of US qualified accountants available in the local market. And within the US, it's normally the US qualification that they're looking for: CPA, possibly CMA, US degree (BS in Accounting, MBA, etc.).
> 
> You'll need to "translate" your UK qualification into US terms - or concentrate on multinational companies that might have need of someone with specifically British qualifications, particularly if you've got some experience in taxation.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for the advice Bev.


----------

